# temco wall heater



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi! I am looking for a replacement 2 speed fan motor for a Temco wall heater. I am not finding much online. I had our local heating contractor replace the fan motor, but he put in a single speed fan and it does not work correctly.
The tag says:

Temco Pre Vent
s/n FJ775000
model DSW40-1

Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

They were bought out. If you don't have the specs for the old motor to get one from Grainger. Try this number for OEM motor. 1-800-753-7736


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. :thumbup: I'll give them a call on Monday


----------



## moshei (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, this should especially be done on older equipment as they do not have the safety devices of modern day equipment...


----------

